# P. J. Ritter Company Phila Soda



## Humabdos (Feb 25, 2006)

This bottle went through a fire. The ACL is melted. Any one from Philadelphia have this ? 
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 25, 2006)

The cap.


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 25, 2006)

The bottom


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2006)

hey glen that is interesting, ive found lots of bottles just like that from the teens and 20s  which had a paper label, never saw the acl version  neat! that bottle has the owens illinois mark on the base  1930 1957 id keep it mike


----------

